# Jester (now in recovery from his op) latest pictures :D



## SmitJester (Nov 3, 2011)

Thought I would upload some new ones  

Firstly exploring my bed and me  

















Then I introduced him to his own pillow  I think it's safe to say he loves it 





















From top to tail he is now 26" long  and as you can see he is on the road to recovery with his leg  bless him


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 3, 2011)

He looks great! Hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## SmitJester (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you, tbh I think he is loving it as he is getting all of my attention and treated all the time haha  he is special to me though so he's worth it


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 3, 2011)

_He's a cute lil blue _


----------



## SmitJester (Nov 3, 2011)

Blue? He's a b&w  well unless I was told incorrectly at sale??


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 3, 2011)

He's got the dark snout.. I thought it was a blue, but I've seen some normals with darker snouts before. Not too sure though seeing that my blues a real high blue/white.


----------



## SmitJester (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh right, well he isn't a bright white or have a blue tint at all ?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 3, 2011)

_Sometimes they don't develop any blue coloring for at least a year if they show any at. But he has all of the signature blue traits. Burnt nose, tear drop, black bar along the sides, extra spots around the tummy and legs.

He's still young and he'll only get lighter as he ages, his nose may or may not get darker. I don't know how long you've had him or if you noticed yet but all of his light areas will only get lighter when ever he sheds. He may even start to show some nice blue coloring.

Where did you get him from?_


----------



## SmitJester (Nov 3, 2011)

From a reptile shop in my local town, the guy is a specialist but this was bought in from a separate source. I suppose only time will tell


----------



## Aardbark (Nov 3, 2011)

Yay for Jester. Im happy to hear that he is doing well.


----------



## SmitJester (Nov 3, 2011)

Cheers dude, and thanks a lot for the positive thoughts before the op aswell, means a lot that there are genuine tegu lovers out there  

After Researching I have noticed that Jester may actually be a blue tegu?! As mentioned he shows all the signs of being a blue!! I'm a little puzzled!!


----------



## sherthisisit (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like he's doing great! What happened to him?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Nov 4, 2011)

He does look like a blue so score awesome for you  does he get around pretty good? How long does he have to have that brace on.


----------



## SmitJester (Nov 4, 2011)

He gets around very well  no troubles what-so-ever


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Nov 9, 2011)

hes so cute glad hes recovering ok


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Nov 9, 2011)

Looking great! I hope everything continues to heal well with a fast recovery! Great pictures


----------



## SmitJester (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 12, 2011)

Always good to see an owner do what needs to be done for their guus, wish him luck in his recovery. And to note on what the others said, id call him a blue for sure, and if you paid b/w prices, you got a good score


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats! thats a blue bro


----------



## naturboy87 (Nov 16, 2011)

lookes a lot like my blue tegu i bet u will b able to see his blue moor when he gets a bit older. mayb a blue and b&w perents ?


----------



## DragonsDen (Nov 16, 2011)

SmitJester said:


> Thought I would upload some new ones
> 
> Firstly exploring my bed and me
> 
> ...



Good luck! I hope he makes a speedy recovery!!


----------

